

.NET Compiler Platform ("Roslyn") now on Github - fekberg
https://github.com/dotnet/roslyn

======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=roslyn#!/story/forever/0/roslyn%20...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=roslyn#!/story/forever/0/roslyn%20github)

~~~
fekberg
Yeah, previous post have been about the move but it hadn't been done yet.

------
maghis
Awesome! Roslyn on github, who would have imagined :)

------
eddie_31003
CodePlex should move to GitHub

